# Weird idea.. Input please!



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

Okay so I have a empty TV set that is 3 FT by 1FT 9 inches and I was wondering if it could be possible to gut out my old dell opti plex and.. well. put it inside this TV case and along with some other modifications perhaps even be daring enough to put a moinitor in the set as well and connect them?.. Or at least the dell int he set anways. I can only use what  I have on me.. Which is.. a dell opti plex GX 100, some screws, and a TV set. Hehe of course I will need to clean it out and such.. And im all read using the TV set as the opti plexes desk ( The tower sits inside the set ijust want to take it a step further.. ) Any input guys?


----------



## Anarion (Jul 16, 2005)

y u didn't send some pics


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

Poop.. forgot about that.. I will try to get some up tonight.. I have a crappy came though and it only lieks to take pics in sunlight.. if that.. so.. yeah.


----------



## Anarion (Jul 16, 2005)

like mine though, ;D


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

Er.. Well Im going to need a new cam... I just kinda broke mine.. It made me mad... I pluged it in and i thad pics on it of the stuff and it wouldnt load.. so I unplugged it and it crashed my computer.. so I snapped it in two .. literally ( its one of those cheap card cams.. ) Anyways..I googled for stuffs and I will show you ( to the best of my ability as of now) how the dell mobo and the perhaps new case will look. Okay this is exactly how my dell looks currently in its current case http://homepages.compuserve.de/fmatth01/pc/Dell_Optiplex_GX110_03.jpg
A issue that I have been thinking about is that the raise card for the dell might be hard to place inside the new case. The "new case" is all wood and basically all soild.. Iv never done anything like this before so.. Bleh.. Lol But summer projects are fun!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 16, 2005)

So the tv is empty? Ill need to see pictures... Be careful when working on the inside of a tv, ESPECIALLY large ones because they can retain enough voltage to kill a full grown man for years.


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

The tv is all read ycleaned out. Im using it as a table for the dell right now.. The full optiplex tower fitsupright inside this case, thats how big it is. And I was also thinking about heating issues.. with all this space couldnt it get very.. umm.. hot?.. or am I thinking the opisite? Lol


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

Actually.. I could fit 3 dell opti plex's inside this case.. Thats how bit it is!


----------



## Avun (Jul 16, 2005)

hmm I might just get me a old scraper board thats seen better days and use it.. Iv read now that pulling aboard out of a dell case will be a pain int he butt to do.. Bleh.. decisions!


----------

